# Upper Sandusky Reservoir #2



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Just wanted to know if this Reservoir is any good??? Been thinking about going up there this weekend to try it out and fish for some bass.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Did great up there this spring and early summer. It's starting to pick up again.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks todd61


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

No problem. Try plastic worms around the bank and rattle traps around the submerged trees in the middle.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

If your going to fish this do it before Oct.16th. They close it due to waterfowl season.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Went up their Sunday & only had one hit on a NetBait Paca Craw in Green Pumpkin/Watermelon color fishing around the rip-rap. Lost the fish & decided to go home.


----------

